# Birth Certificate attesting and delays



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have given my birth certificate to the Lithuanian embassy to get it legalised ( I am lithuanian living in UK). Now they told me that it will take about 6 weeks before I get it back, but I am moving to Dubai in less than 3 weeks  I will be on a visit visa for around 60 days, so should get my birth certificate in time. 

The question is, how do I get it attested in Dubai and how long would it take? Would it be quicker to send it to UK to get it done? I already have a copy of it translated and notarised. I know its not a standard situation, but really hope someone with similar experience can help me out.


Thanks in advance


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Why do you need your birth certificate?? For your visa process they only require your passport and, if applicable, an education certificate.


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Why do you need your birth certificate?? For your visa process they only require your passport and, if applicable, an education certificate.


Would I not need it when I change my visit visa to residency visa?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No.


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

wandabug said:


> No.


Thank you :clap2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If your husband is sponsoring you will need your marriage certificate attested. Very easy as long as you were married in the UK. Send it to FCO at Milton Keynes and then to UAE Embassy in London.


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

wandabug said:


> If your husband is sponsoring you will need your marriage certificate attested. Very easy as long as you were married in the UK. Send it to FCO at Milton Keynes and then to UAE Embassy in London.


Yep all of this is done, this bit was easy indeed. Thanks Wandabug


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*and more*

Don't forget that after you have sent it to the FCO in the UK and the UAE embassy in the UK you will need to have it attested in Dubai at the Ministry of Foregin affairs. only is it then fully attested


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

vastmassive said:


> Don't forget that after you have sent it to the FCO in the UK and the UAE embassy in the UK you will need to have it attested in Dubai at the Ministry of Foregin affairs. only is it then fully attested


Oh..Really? I did not know that! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

dwilkinson said:


> Oh..Really? I did not know that! Thanks for letting me know


That bit is easy - especially for a woman, the ladies queue is very short - you'll be in and out in 10 mins.


----------

